# Favorite Nail Color?



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thought it would be fun to know what is everyone's favorite nail polish color. Because of my illness, I've not shopped enough in the mall to know what is new. 

I've been wearing a Sally Hansen pink that is really pretty called "Pretty Petunia". The bottle and applicator is cheap, but the polish isn't too bad. It's in their "Nail Growth Miracle" polish line.

I tried a couple of the pink glitter polishes (Revelon and Nicole) and they are are very hard to take off.



Joy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm allergic to most nail polishes because they have formaldehyde in them (which is in so many beauty products ) so I'm pretty limited in brands. I'm using a formaldehyde-free one I found from Sally Hansen too. Also, I only do my toenails because I cook so much and can't keep nails from chipping. My color is Flashy Fuchsia. :w00t::thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My current favorite is Opi I Eat Mainely Lobster. But I change favorites every two weeks when I go for a fill-in!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My favorite color is an old OPI color - "I'm Not Really A Waitress". Love it on my toes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> My favorite color is an old OPI color - "I'm Not Really A Waitress". Love it on my toes.




Glenda, that's the same color that i get when i get a pedi, i don't usually get my finger nails polished since i have such an awful habit of biting them, even with acrylic nails i bit the acrylic off. :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now -- this changes all the time -- but my 2 current favorites are by Essie and both are new this year:

1 Watermelon
2. Penny Lane

My all time standby is also by Essie and is called Baby's Breath.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nail polish is an obsession of mine. I recently had to buy a scrapbooking cabinet to organize them all. :blush:

But lately, I love China Glaze's For Audrey. It's nice and summery and the perfect Tiffany Blue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glenda and Debbie -- I use the "I'm not really a waitress" color on my toes too.

And Diana -- I have an Essie color that is a beautiful Tiffany Blue and I love.

Like you -- don't get me started because I have so many nail polish colors that I should get a closet of shelves just for them. LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh if I took time to do my nails, I LOVE the french manicure look, so pretty. It looks so nice on ladies. I think they even sell little kits that you can do it yourself, never tried it, but that looks pretty too.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (May 10, 2012)

Right now I like Opi's Koala Beary---its a bright pink shade I use on my toe nails. But I do love their 'Im not really a waitress' too! So much fun to have bright toe nails in the summer!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhh I have a serious nail polish addiction. It's hard for me to pick a favorite. But right now I am wearing Essie Lapis of Luxury on my toes...









and OPI You Don't Know Jacques! on my fingers...









(not my pictures, I can never get my nail polish to look quite that perfect)

Also, if you're having trouble removing glitter nail polish, try the foil method.
Pink Sith: Glitter Nail Polish Removal Made Simple!
Basically, you put remover on a cotton ball and then wrap it against your nail with a small piece of aluminum foil. You then twist it off after waiting a few minutes. The glitter just comes right off.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I love OPI Yellin for Watermelon. It is discontinued but I found some on Ebay and paid a pretty penny for two bottles:w00t:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have acrylic nails and I always wear a french manicure,probably for more ttha 20 years now. I go to the nail salon every 3 weeks and also get a pedi. A different color every time. I like bright colors for my toes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> My favorite color is an old OPI color - "I'm Not Really A Waitress". Love it on my toes.


This is mine too for my toes! It is such a great, classic red!:chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I get a shellac mani and pedi every two weeks. I always have the girl do a French manicure on my hands but for my toes, I love bright colors. Sometimes, in the winter I will have her do the shellac in the deep eggplant purple color. Before I started getting the shellac nails done, Chanel "Vamp" was a favorite.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Nail polish is an obsession of mine. I recently had to buy a scrapbooking cabinet to organize them all. :blush:
> 
> But lately, I love China Glaze's For Audrey. It's nice and summery and the perfect Tiffany Blue.


 
LOL I was gonna say hope Diana sees this thread. She has A LOT to share on this 

Currently I'm into light orange hues. This can change next week though. I do typically like pink hues though.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Johita said:


> LOL I was gonna say hope Diana sees this thread. She has A LOT to share on this
> 
> Currently I'm into light orange hues. This can change next week though. I do typically like pink hues though.


Unfortunately my obsession has grown exponentially since we last hung out. I have an Excel sheet to keep track of the polishes I have so I don't buy duplicates when I'm shopping, and I order a lot of polish from Asia and Europe bc their formulas and colors are better. Needless to say, I'm currently on a nail polish buying ban. :blush::blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Unfortunately my obsession has grown exponentially since we last hung out. I have an Excel sheet to keep track of the polishes I have so I don't buy duplicates when I'm shopping, and I order a lot of polish from Asia and Europe bc their formulas and colors are better. Needless to say, I'm currently on a nail polish buying ban. :blush::blush:


Oh my, you know it's bad when you have to create an excel to keep track of it all. I was in awe when you pulled up all the different polished nail pics on your phone - it just went on and on. I was quite impressed with how organized it all was thouhg and you were able to easily reference a nail color when shopping.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love ALL of the Essie brand nail polishes. Excellent quality. At the moment I have a shade of violet/purple called "Jamaica Me Crazy ".


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite color is Revlon Grey Suede. It is a "greige" color with a hint of mauve. It's my favorite modern neutral color.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

I love mixing Matte and Gloss nail polishes together right now! 

Not my picture. I prefer GREY AND PINK together right now...but I have VERY SHORT nails. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

French manicure, red and tiffany's blue are my current favorites. They change frequently btw. I looove going to the nail spa  
If I am down, that is one way to cheer me up


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Unfortunately my obsession has grown exponentially since we last hung out. I have an Excel sheet to keep track of the polishes I have so I don't buy duplicates when I'm shopping, and I order a lot of polish from Asia and Europe bc their formulas and colors are better. Needless to say, I'm currently on a nail polish buying ban. :blush::blush:


 
Now that's impressive! LOL I would love the look but with working around the house and gardening, I never seem to keep them looking perfect.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've had my nails done in "pink and white gels" for the past 6 years. It's so clean looking and they always look good. I've had these fake nails on for 12 years now! My real nails are paper thin now!!! .....but they were always bad. 

For my toe nails, it's always a shade of pink...I try to match the rose tatoo on my foot :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michie -- thanks for that picture. I LOVE that look. Must try it -- but with other colors. The matte with the gloss looks GREAT, imho.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christie -- the salon that does my pedi is now using the foil method for removal. I think I saw this method about a year ago for the 1st time. Boy it does work.

Pat -- I had acrylics for almost 30 years and then had them removed about 7 years ago when I first got cancer. My nails were ruined. Paper thin, peeling, ridges, just awful, but we were moving and I wasn't working and so I managed to keep the acrylics off. Did so much around the house that I was glad that my nails were very short. Then about 2 years ago, I'm not sure what happend, but my nails "got good" and started growing like a weed, got much stronger, and now I have to really file them down weekly or else I will have dragon lady nails as they grown so quickly. This is the 1st time in my life that I've had great nails on my own.  I love it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*A belated thanks!!*

Thanks, ladies for sharing your favorite nail polishes. I gathered all my polishes together and organized them and I had quite a few of the favorites mentioned. I even had the "I'm not really a waitress" one.

I finally got well enough to go on a shopping trip to Louisville with my hubby and we shopped till HE dropped.

I splurged and bought one of the new Chanel Fall colors polishes and I LOVE it. It's the 561 Suspicious color. I actually bought it because I like pink and it looks like a deep pink shade in the bottle, but when you apply two coats, it's a really pretty deep RED. This time, this was a nice surprise and I was happy it turned out this way. It's a red which goes with every outfit I've worn since I've had it, so I'm going to stick with this color for awhile. My husband who usually doesn't care or notice what I wear, commented that he liked the color.

I'm now a Channel convert for several reasons. This polish has a really pretty shine (with two coats), it doesn't chip as well as other polishes, AND it is really easy to take off. 

Here's a link to the Chanel Fall colors nail polish. The one I bought is the middle one. The polish on my nails doesn't look anything like the color that's showing on my computer monitor. :

Nails - Chanel Makeup


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

vjw said:


> Thanks, ladies for sharing your favorite nail polishes. I gathered all my polishes together and organized them and I had quite a few of the favorites mentioned. I even had the "I'm not really a waitress" one.
> 
> I finally got well enough to go on a shopping trip to Louisville with my hubby and we shopped till HE dropped.
> 
> ...


 
I found a couple of pics that shows the nail color on and OMG is it ever gorgeous! 

Here's a pic of the color on.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Right now there's a new nail technique called water marble nail are that I am absolutely in LOVE with! It's a process, but turns out so well in the end. With the summer one of my favorites is OPI by sephora called "Slushied" it's a Glee color. A couple of my all time favorites are OPI by Sephora "Teal We Meet Again" and an old one by OPI called "Lis Angeles Latte" it's best when I'm missing my mom (she lives 2600 miles away) because it was one of her favorites I used to do for her!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Debbie, that's very close. I held my toes up to the screen to compare colors. It's a shade or two darker than that. Everyone's colors on their monitors are different, so it can be difficult to compare colors via computer screens
.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

vjw said:


> Debbie, that's very close. I held my toes up to the screen to compare colors. It's a shade or two darker than that. Everyone's colors on their monitors are different, so it can be difficult to compare colors via computer screens
> .


 
I'm picturing you holding your toes up to the screen to compare the colors. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It's a gorgeous color and if it's a shade or two darker all the better. I think i've just found a new favorite shade of nail color, OPI "I'm not really a Waitress" is my #1 favorite. Since i'm fair skinned i tend to gravitate more toward the jewel toned nail colors.


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have a specific nail color that is my favorite, but I love greys, whites, and pastel pinks. Something Sweet by China Glaze is a very pretty pink!


----------

